# Layering Easyweed



## ApparelFarm (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey all,

When layering siser easyweed is it better to cut the layer that is first down so the second layer mostly sticks to the fabric with a bit of trap to the first color or should I just overlay the second layer without knocking out the first.

Hope this makes sense. I spent to many years in litho printing, I might be over thinking this.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I just did this 4 color logo about a hour ago and I layed them on top of each other.


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

EasyWeed™ can be layered or stacked directly on top of itself. Don't forget that it only takes a second to tack the first layer. Time is money & the one second tack also allows the next layer to register perfectly.

Happy Printing!!


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool logo!


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you.

The original wasn't to bad, but breaking it down to individual layers took a good deal of time.

I wanna versacamm so bad.

Oh and yes, this is Easyweed.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use easyweed almost exclusively, about 75 yards a week. Our most number of layers was 21 in a single design. 

The product will shrink a little with each press. Layer them rather than cutout unless you have a lot of layers. It takes a little practice to figure out the best way to do it but once you get the hang of it, it is pretty easy.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

You can do both. Your first option, creating a first layer where open spaces remain for the second or subsequent layer will be a more daunting task. They won't increase chances of poor registration but makes them really obvious.

I have tried doing it this way on small 4" wide logos and they came out perfect. However, there is a thread here where 2 images, even before they're heated and was cut from the same file, does not match increasing chances of error(or poor registration).

Your second option, layering on top of one another, is the easier and more practical choice for 2-3 layer jobs. Easyweed is thin so you get away easily with multiple layers. Also press all but the last layer for only 3 seconds. 

Try both. If you can handle your first option then it should be good. There will surely be instances where one method is more practical, or ideal, than the other.


----------



## ApparelFarm (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks! Good info.


----------

